# New Kingsford Product??



## Bruce B (Nov 14, 2008)

Anybody heard any rumblings of Kingsford launching a new product on November 18th???

This was posted on another Board. 

http://clmclient.com/kingsford-evite/


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 14, 2008)

It sounds to me like Kingsford is going to pay Chris Lilly to share the reverse sear method with the world.  

The one they are borrowing form Finney who borrowed it from Larry.


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 14, 2008)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> It sounds to me like Kingsford is going to pay Chris Lilly to share the reverse sear method with the world.
> 
> The one they are borrowing form Finney who borrowed it from Larry.



...that Cappy invented.


----------



## surfinsapo (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah I heard they were going to start to sell charcoal


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 14, 2008)

Gee, maybe I'll take the day off and head into the city to see! .......................................................................................................................................................................................NOT!


----------



## wittdog (Nov 14, 2008)

Nick it would be worth it to talk to Chris Lilly...take the day off...at your age you don't know how many you have left to work anyway


----------



## Bobberqer (Nov 15, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Gee, maybe I'll take the day off and head into the city to see! .......................................................................................................................................................................................NOT!



if ya wanna go, let me know.. 

they've gottan a pretty big response to this, as it has had to be moved to a different location from the originally planned site


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 15, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Nick it would be worth it to talk to Chris Lilly...take the day off...at your age you don't know how many you have left to work anyway


Smarta$$!




			
				Bobberqer said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, but no. With the layoffs at work, I'll go there instead.


----------



## BayouChilehead (Nov 15, 2008)

This was in BBQ Pit Mods, maybe this is Kingsfords new product  



			
				brizzle said:
			
		

> Guys, this concept seems a little cool but not quite visually appealing.  What do you think?
> 
> http://www.huckshut.com/2008/10/21/shotgun-fred-aka-the-bbq-guru-show-us-his-new-creation/


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 15, 2008)

I've heard a rumor that it is natural lump charcoal in the shape of briquettes.  Kingsford did allow some teams to cook with it at the American Royal and the initial reviews were very positive.

I guess we'll have to wait until Tuesday to find out for sure.


----------



## Griff (Nov 15, 2008)

Hmmmm ... uniform shaped lump. Very interesting.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 15, 2008)

I believe The Original Charcoal Company already has that product in place...with the RANCHER hardwood lump briquette.  The only way the KF product could be better the the OCC product would be if it is exactly like the Rancher BUT is available at all stores and is FAIRLY priced!  Otherwise, I'll stick to the Humphrey's lump briquette I found at the supply store.  

I WISH the Rancher was more widely available...that stuff was AWESOME!


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 16, 2008)

Well if it is what it is, I would think national distribution is the key.

And by the way Mr. Rempe, how come you weren't all over this. With your ear to the ground of the BBQ world as it is,  you should have been breaking this story weeks ago and keeping your loyal followers up to date. :roll:


----------



## Griff (Nov 16, 2008)

Greg, Bruce has a point here.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 16, 2008)

To be honest, I knew about this a while back but I was sworn to secrecy from some of the bigger names in the biz as they were afraid of the repercussions...this is why I am being very coy in my posts as well.

By the way, I am not that big of a fan of the KF products so, unless they are looking to sponsor a show, I am not very interested in promoting their products as it would bring a track record of being over-priced and an average product at *best*.  

Let's see what the product is and then we can bash me some more!


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 16, 2008)

I think this thread is about to be locked.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 16, 2008)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I think this thread is about to be locked.



If Puff starts posting it will be!


----------



## Bobberqer (Nov 18, 2008)

well, whoever guessed it was lump charcoal pressed into uniform size, was right.. called Competition Briquets..odd spelling, but that was on the bag.. burns hotter than the blue bag stuff, and just as long.... no discernable aroma to it.... still has a filler to bind it, but it puts off less ash than the  blue bag stuff... about a $1 more a bag than the blue bag... Home Depot will carry it all over the nation... anyhow, it was a good time, and good food.. Chris Lilly's new book will be out May 12th


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 18, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Cliff H.":2mzaeptz]I think this thread is about to be locked.



If Puff starts posting it will be![/quote:2mzaeptz]
Well let's see........... :P  :roll:


----------



## Unity (Nov 18, 2008)

Bobberqer said:
			
		

> burns hotter than the blue bag stuff, and just as long.... puts off less ash than the  blue bag stuff... about a $1 more a bag than the blue bag...


Sounds like New, Improved Kingsford, but they're keeping the old, inferior Kingsford too. I wonder if they have it in mind to phase out the old stuff.

--John


----------



## Bobberqer (Nov 19, 2008)

Unity said:
			
		

> Bobberqer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From what I gathered , they are keeping all exitsting products.. this Competition one is just an addition to their product line.


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 19, 2008)

Any idea when it is going to be available to the public?


----------



## Bobberqer (Nov 19, 2008)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Any idea when it is going to be available to the public?



 I'll try and find out for ya


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 19, 2008)

Bobberqer said:
			
		

> Bruce B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If anybody can find out, Bob will!


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 19, 2008)

According to info on another Board it will be in stores beginning January 15, 2009.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 19, 2008)

I am looking at having Chris Lilly on the show to talk about it.  He has been working with KF on this project for well over a year now.


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Nov 19, 2008)

If it's good can't wait to try it.


----------



## BayouChilehead (Nov 19, 2008)

I've used Kingsford for a long time now, can't wait to see how well this stuff burns.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 19, 2008)

IF the ash is comparable to the Original Charcoal Company's "RANCHER" product then I will be VERY happy!!


----------



## Bobberqer (Nov 20, 2008)

not from Kingsford, but another board

"Heres the details on the product.. It will begin distribution on January 15th 2009 and will be available at Home Depot across the country. It will be available in two sizes, 12 pound bag @ list priceof $ 9.49 Twin 16.5 pound bags @ list price of $16.99. The product will also be available at supermarkets and hardware stores that already carry Kingsford. "


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Nov 20, 2008)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> IF the ash is comparable to the Original Charcoal Company's "RANCHER" product then I will be VERY happy!!



I sent email after email and several phone calls to those people at Original Charcoal and received no response.  Hell of a way to run a business.

Maybe they'll be asking for a gov't bailout soon too.


----------

